# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Slither (Snake) - XNA (Project, Setup & Source)

## mouse88

Info
----

Thought I would share this as it is my second game that I have created using the XNA framework. This may be of help for anyone who is looking to learn XNA as I have commented as much of the code as possible.


Game Description
-----------------

Slither is based on the the classic game of snake. The aim of the game is to eat as much food as possible without colliding with the walls or the snakes body.

All graphics are created in Photoshop.


Files
----

Had to upload files on mega upload as it exceeds the forums limit:

Setup File

Project File

Source Code

Please let me know what you think.

My best score so far is 30,000 on hard.

----------


## mouse88

New Release - V2.0
------------

New release added. The previous version was running slow at time as the sound was being loaded every time it was to be played. This version uses the XNA Game Studios XACT2 tool.

This gives better game play which doesn't have any interruptions.

Files
----

Project

Source

Setup

----------

